# Bryan Adams Concert in Dubai - 17 December 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is anyone from the forum going for it? Just wondering....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That would be a no from over here... 

Are you a closet Bryan Adams fan????


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

I would love to go, but he is not that famos in patiala yet....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you in patiaolaolaola?

If you like the guy too... and have admitted it on a forum no less, you might as well go.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of going to the GNR concert the day before.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Trashy needs to first be in Dubai to be able to go to the concert. Sadly, Patialoalola  is not one of the cities on his tour yet!
And just for the record Trashy, you got away with it last night, but I am NOT a grandma!
Summer of '69 is just one of many Bryan Adams' songs that I love, has nothing to do with my age


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I'm thinking of going to the GNR concert the day before.


GNR without Slash is not GNR!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know! That's why I have yet to buy a ticket. Axel's still there but still no Slash! I would first want to see the set list to make sure they play the good stuff before committing


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I know! That's why I have yet to buy a ticket. Axel's still there but still no Slash! I would first want to see the set list to make sure they play the good stuff before committing


Yes of course, and they publicly announce their set list well in advance so that people like you can rehearse all the lyrics!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> GNR without Slash is not GNR!


yer just bitter cuz you ain't goin ....


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> GNR without Slash is not GNR!


but Axl Rose is still there


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> but Axl Rose is still there


i went to a "new" GNR concert in Turkey 2-3 years ago, that thing isn't axl rose!


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

jander13 said:


> i went to a "new" GNR concert in Turkey 2-3 years ago, that thing isn't axl rose!


not possible...which "new"GNR did you go for? you sure it was GNR?:focus:


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I enjoy listening to some of his numbers, But I will not be going for the concert. ;-)


----------

